# Boots & Pants - your go to?



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

I'm looking for a decent pair of hiking(?) boots that aren't too clunky and nice set of pants as my go tos for outdoor work.

What's everyone wearing?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I actually wear Brooks trail shoes for my outside yard work. Lightweight, breathable and they make them in wide.

As for pants, I wear gym shorts 99% of the time, so I just deal with getting smacked in the legs by flying grass...etc.

Only time I wear jeans is when I'm fishing during the colder months, and I really like the Carhartt Rugged Flex line. Thick enough to be durable, but not overly thick. The little amount of flex helps movement. Because they're not as thick as what most think of when they think of Carhartt jeans, they probably won't hold up as long as "grandad's carhartt", but they are also significantly cooler during the warmer months then the older styles of jeans. So durability I would say 8/10, temp for jeans 9.5/10.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Ecco boots are my hiking and camping along with Kuhl or Arc'teryx pants. For work outside the house and on the lawn I class it up with Crocs and shorts.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

If the weather calls for trousers, I wear various different offerings from L.L. Bean.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I usually wear 5.11 Stryke pants (for work and the 3 months a year I wear long pants at home. :lol and Keen shoes/boots. I have a pair of Detroits for work (safety), Targhee 3's for everyday, and a pair of Braddocks for bad weather or heavy hiking.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Keen for hiking boots think the current are Gypsum line.
Pants are sometimes old cintas work uniform cargo pants or Duluth Trading shorts of some sort.


----------



## Sander00 (3 mo ago)

There are two brands of popular hiking boots on the market today: Keen and Merrel. Both come with excellent functionalities and features. But their notable differences will be the key when it comes to choosing the proper hiking boots for you. First, quality and durability. I can easily say that Merrell is more durable and will last longer compared to Keen shoes. This situation is the reason why I am always advised to use Merrell hiking shoes if you are a frequent hiker. As for Keen shoes, they are perfect for occasionally hiking people.


----------

